# Expired Amtrak rail pass



## Faith (Oct 27, 2018)

My husband is a retired Amtrak Employee. Our rail pass expired. How do we get it renewed?


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 27, 2018)

You know that we are not actually affiliated with Amtrak, right?


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 27, 2018)

I would contact Amtrak HR or retirement department. They can answer your questions.

Amtrak Unlimited is not affiliated with Amtrak at all. We are only a group that enjoys riding and discussing trains.


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 27, 2018)

Contact the Pass Rider Department.


----------

